# transistor d3055



## cesar0610 (Mar 1, 2007)

necesito saber cual es el reemplazo del transistor d3055, o como puedo reemplazarlo.
de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 1, 2007)

debe ser el 2SD3055  es habitual que no pongan el 2SD

en mi libro no me sale.


----------

